# pls help!! my dogs fight all the time



## davidlloyd (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi can anybody help me, i have two british bullies. One is a 6 month old boy which i have had since he was 8 wk, and the other is 3 yr old. i got the 3yr old last wk. The problem is that they keep fighting with each other. None have cried or drawn blood but i don't know whether its normal. My 3 yr old is very obediant and tollerent but small in size and my younger dog is very big for his age. could this be a power struggle between them? I'm pulling my hair out


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

davidlloyd said:


> Hi can anybody help me, i have two british bullies. One is a 6 month old boy which i have had since he was 8 wk, and the other is 3 yr old. i got the 3yr old last wk. The problem is that they keep fighting with each other. None have cried or drawn blood but i don't know whether its normal. My 3 yr old is very obediant and tollerent but small in size and my younger dog is very big for his age. could this be a power struggle between them? I'm pulling my hair out


Do I take it that they are both entire males ????


----------



## davidlloyd (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, yes they are both males.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Unfortunately bringing a 'mature' male into the household has not been the best of things to do you are bringing in an older male into the domain of an immature but entire male and changed pack order it is hard enough to bring a younger male in but to bring into the 6 month old domain a fully mature male is going to be difficult, I am afraid you may have a 'fight' on your hands for some time until the 'pecking' order is sorted. I for one would never 'rehome' a fully mature entire male into a household where there is a younger entire male already established there.


----------



## davidlloyd (Apr 2, 2008)

Thankyou for your advice, I suppose i assumed the younger male would automaticly follow the lead of the older male. My pup just seems to want a fight all the time. I just hope they sort the pecking order out sooner rather than later.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

davidlloyd said:


> Thankyou for your advice, I suppose i assumed the younger male would automaticly follow the lead of the older male. My pup just seems to want a fight all the time. I just hope they sort the pecking order out sooner rather than later.


I hope that peace will reign in your house pretty soon just have to watch them carefully - can you crate them if so put them in separate crates alongside each other to try to get them to bond without any fear of damage!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Is there anything you don't know about Tashi???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Is there anything you don't know about Tashi???


are you being sarcastic shep ?????


----------



## davidlloyd (Apr 2, 2008)

Well we have recently got baby gates to stop them entering other rooms. I have been keeping them seperated that way whilst nobody is home. It seems to be keeping them apart. Hopefully they will bond that way, otherwise i will invest in crates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> are you being sarcastic shep ?????


No, just wondering where your knowledge ends? You should write a book!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> No, just wondering where your knowledge ends? You should write a book!


dont know anything about cats reptiles etc but have grown up with dogs and horses lived on a stud farm most of my life (horses and sheep) and before that was brought up in one of those places with the red jackets


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont know anything about cats reptiles etc but have grown up with dogs and horses lived on a stud farm most of my life (horses and sheep) and before that was brought up in one of those places with the red jackets


 Your definatly a doggy expert aren't you, I'd give you some rep but it won't let me! Didn't realise what a guru you were til these last few days! Gave Jayjays paws a trim today btw, didn't do his claws as he got a bit agitated!


----------

